# My early Valentine surprise



## peachick (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day everybody!!

I got my gift on Saturday....  a buckling and a doeling!!!!
Was a PERFECT surprise since I had no idea when Rapunzel was due.  This is a previous thread about her pregnancy.... http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7805

So here is a few photos of them just under 2 days old.
Any help with names would be appreciated.  I was thinking Valerie for the girl.... I cant think of anything better than Vinnie for the boy.

checking out their $30 little tikes house that I found at a junk store just last week...  (great timing, eh?)



rapunzelkids1 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

this is the doeling



rapunzelkids3 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

baby buckling



rapunzelkids4 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

boy on left, girl on right



rapunzelkids6 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 14, 2011)

Awww they're adorable!

I vote Mimi and Moe, but that's just me lol. I like Valerie too but can't think of anything to go with it.

Congrats!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 14, 2011)

How cute. You should name them something for Valentine's day. Cupid, arrow, heart, etc.... 

They are extremely adorable, I just love little goat babies.


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 14, 2011)

If you name the girl Valerie you should name the boy Max.  I don't know if you have seen the movie or read the book "The Princess Bride", it's a classic, but Max is a miracle worker and Valerie is his wife.  That's the first thing that came to mind when I saw them and heard what name you were thinking of, it's my favorite movie, I have several goats named from the characters lol!


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2011)

I like Valentino for the boy


----------



## neenegoat (Feb 14, 2011)

Aww, they're so CUTE!! Congrats! I second with the Valentino name too!
neenegoat


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cute!  Congratulations.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 14, 2011)

love the flashy black and white babies!


----------



## peachick (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody
Why didnt I think of Valentino...  what a handsome name,  and so appropriate!
Thank you

Im learning so much about these little guys.
Day-0  they learn to walk
Day-1 they learn to run
Day -2 they learn to jump
Day - Tomorrow....  I cant wait!


----------



## dkosh (Feb 14, 2011)

Soooo Cute. I love baby goats!


----------



## peachick (Feb 15, 2011)

I took the camera out to get peacock photos...  and of course I had to snap this photo when  I saw them....




cuddles by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

I also had to take a couple of Buckley...  will start a new thread for those.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 15, 2011)

AWWWWWW!!!  Totally sweet...almost a smile huh???  Congrats!!


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 15, 2011)

What about 'Valentina' for the girl?  We had one born on Valentines Day one year.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 15, 2011)

Gosh, that black and white coloration photographs really well.


----------



## julieq (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep, it should definitely be Valentino for the cute little buckling!  Adorable babies and love their little play house too!  Congrats!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2011)

Kat,

They are adorable.  I am wanting to breed my unregistered Nubian this fall.  Maybe, she and I will have to come pay buckly a visit and see what a Mini Fainting / Nubian cross looks like  

Congrats...  Sounds like she is being a great mom.


----------



## peachick (Feb 18, 2011)

sure Ed  
I am sure Buckley,  will be more than willing.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 18, 2011)

They are TOO cute!  

I second Valentino and Valentina. 

Funny, when I went to first look at my soon to be goats, I didn't like my black and white doe at all, but now I love the black and white, and I hope she gives me at least one black and white doe!


----------



## peachick (Mar 3, 2011)

i did a little video of the babies today at 18 days old.  I let them roam the property today and they found hubbys wood pile.

I added music to it ... not sure it works,  but  I was excited to hear jackson browne singing this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1RNcWrso5U


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 3, 2011)

I just love their markings! One looks like my little doeling that I lost last Aug.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 3, 2011)

Totally adorable!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 3, 2011)

They are sooooooo gorgeous!!! My favorite color in goats is black and white! You are so lucky! I can only hope my two give me a black and white one! I doubt. 

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## peachick (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks guys.  I wish I could make a screen saver out of that...  Id watch them all day!


----------

